# Evolution of Self-Organized Task Specialization in Robot Swarms



## RIbee (Apr 26, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

I picture a colony of tiny varroa-killing robots and another that kills SHB. 
How much?
@


----------



## Warre (Jun 20, 2015)

Simple matter of a xy system/crawling/climbing robot that can operate within bee space. Targeting and frying varroa with a Zazer beam or hot needle point or something. It could use a thermal/laser imager and search and destory targets. Perhaps a small robot that can move around the inside of the hive like a roomba. Contact roomba and tell them there`s millions of dollars to be made and prestige and to make and sell them. Problem solved. Ask a Roomba to help with the bees. Elegant solution if they take up the challenge. 

Or you could just use Russian bees


----------

